# Morpower pump parts



## tvtn (Jun 29, 2015)

My first time on the site. I have a "Morpower" 2 stage air compressor pump purchased in 2011 from a company called Blast Wholesale in Mo. They can't provide any top end parts: gaskets.heads, valves,nothing! I see a listing on amazon for replacement parts for a Campbell Hausfeld vh3000 pump that look identical (without bolt center measurements) to the pieces I need for my pump. Has anyone found parts for the morpower pump? Is there a good blowup picture of either pump? My pump is a 2 cylinder model, HELP!!!!!!!!
Tom


----------

